# What is the best shampoo?



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a 4 mth old cream standard poodle and I need to know what would be the best shampoo for her? And brush too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

My Dreamer was a VERY deep cream until she hit one year, and now shes turning a shimmering white. You can see pictures of her in the album category.
I use a greyhound comb for her long hair and a slicker fo the shorter areas. So like comb the ears, tail, and topknot and everywhere else use the slicker.
I use Jeffers coconut scented shampoo. This gets her very bright and soft, and it washes red clay out the first wash. Conditioner is not easy to use with puppy coats


----------



## rdryan (Nov 25, 2013)

MonaLisa said:


> I have a 4 mth old cream standard poodle and I need to know what would be the best shampoo for her? And brush too?


I started using Dawn dish soap a few years back to bath my dogs. Haven't had a flea or tick since and don't use chemical flea treatments. It leaves them clean, smelling good and also helped clear up one's hot spots. It's pretty gently too. 

I use a slicker on Missy when she has the pet trim. If I let the top knot, ears and tail grow out a bit, I use a straight comb. It's metal and the teeth are about 1/8 inch apart.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Someone turned me on to a soap you can make yourself. Equal parts Joy dishwashing liquid, glycerin & water. You have to shake other if its been sitting. Makes them clean & soft. I've also used Ivory liquid & followed up with conditioner. Before a show I use a color enhancing shampoo but no conditioner since you want the coats coarse. The homemade shampoo was actually recommended by someone who used to have Irish Setters.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I like Espree shampoos. All natural ingredients, nothing harsh. As a groomer I wouldn't consider any dish soap... it is harsh. If its harsh enough to cut grease off of dishes I think it is likely too harsh for a dog's skin. If I won't use it on myself I won't use it on my dog. I have used Espree shampoo and conditioner on my own hair, and I liked it


----------



## rdryan (Nov 25, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> I like Espree shampoos. All natural ingredients, nothing harsh. As a groomer I wouldn't consider any dish soap... it is harsh. If its harsh enough to cut grease off of dishes I think it is likely too harsh for a dog's skin. If I won't use it on myself I won't use it on my dog. I have used Espree shampoo and conditioner on my own hair, and I liked it


Funny you should say that.... A dermatologist recommended I use Dawn dish soap on my hair every couple of weeks. It strips all the built up product off and leaves it clean, soft and shiny and does a great job on the eczema I get in the winter time. Helps keep my scalp from drying in the winter cold. Added bonus is that it repels fleas and ticks so I don't need to use harsh chemicals on my dogs to avoid that.

Dawn dish soap is commonly used on animals after oil spills etc... because it cleans so well without drying out the skin. 

When Miss goes to the groomer, they use whatever shampoo they like best and if I don't bath her myself when we get home, I have one hell of an itchy dog who tends to get hot spots from the dog shampoos.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

rdryan said:


> Funny you should say that.... A dermatologist recommended I use Dawn dish soap on my hair every couple of weeks. It strips all the built up product off and leaves it clean, soft and shiny and does a great job on the eczema I get in the winter time. Helps keep my scalp from drying in the winter cold. Added bonus is that it repels fleas and ticks so I don't need to use harsh chemicals on my dogs to avoid that.
> 
> Dawn dish soap is commonly used on animals after oil spills etc... because it cleans so well without drying out the skin.
> 
> When Miss goes to the groomer, they use whatever shampoo they like best and if I don't bath her myself when we get home, I have one hell of an itchy dog who tends to get hot spots from the dog shampoos.


My dermotologist suggested I take the drug Accutane when I was 14, it is now controversial for causing bad health problems :/ I don't trust them with everything. It is ironic that Dawn is used for oil spills because they actually use petroleum in the soap. I'm just not a fan but what works for you, works for you. Maybe your dog has a sensitivity to a fragrance or aloe in the shampoos the groomers use. I'm sure they would use your soap instead of their shampoo so that you don't have to bathe when she gets home though. I never have issue using a clients shampoo if that's what they want.


----------



## rdryan (Nov 25, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> My dermotologist suggested I take the drug Accutane when I was 14, it is now controversial for causing bad health problems :/ I don't trust them with everything. It is ironic that Dawn is used for oil spills because they actually use petroleum in the soap. I'm just not a fan but what works for you, works for you. Maybe your dog has a sensitivity to a fragrance or aloe in the shampoos the groomers use. I'm sure they would use your soap instead of their shampoo so that you don't have to bathe when she gets home though. I never have issue using a clients shampoo if that's what they want.


I never thought of asking her to use mine. Didn't want to make things difficult for her. She's amazing with my pooch and does such a great job on her.

Miss definitely has skin sensitivities. To just about everything. The Dawn is the only thing I have found so far that works. Don't know why but it does. I have a cabinet full of partially used dog shampoos.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

rdryan said:


> I never thought of asking her to use mine. Didn't want to make things difficult for her. She's amazing with my pooch and does such a great job on her.
> 
> Miss definitely has skin sensitivities. To just about everything. The Dawn is the only thing I have found so far that works. Don't know why but it does. I have a cabinet full of partially used dog shampoos.


I'm sure she wouldn't mind, plus it would save her shampoo!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I am huge fan of isle of dogs, I prefer the couture line with Primrose oil, but as groomer for many years I used kelco brand. Dr hypo was used on all the sensitive pets and it dilutes 50-1. I also like best shot. And epi-pet. It is very dry here and I have soft water. Your water makes a difference on how effective as products that contain gentler cleaners like cocomidoprpylbetaine are changed by the water ph level so different areas get different results.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a closet of products and so far like Les Pooch and Pure Paws the best.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Honestly, most salons and handlers use diluted dish detergent. We use original Palmolive, diluted to one part soap 8-10 parts water, then use Coat Handler conditioner after diluted to the same strength. When bathing for a show, I use Pantene extra volume and CH conditioner. If it is gentle enough for our hands to be in all the time, it cannot hurt the dogs. There is no reason to spend gobs of money on product. A Universal Slicker is the best brush in my opinion and they can be purchased at Petedge for about $4.00


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

The girl's groomer uses a oatmeal based shampoo that she gets at the vet. I never have them coming home scratching. At home, I use Top paw shampoo for puppies. Keeps the girls fur silky and soft.
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

Whichever you choose, make sure you dilute it and put it in a squeeze bottle. It is so much easier to use and you can cover more area that way. Also, a good money saver.

I think I'll try dawn too. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

Am I the only one that just uses my own shampoo on my dog? Lol! I was surprised to find that people shampoo costs way less than dog shampoo so I decided to stick with whatever is in my shower  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rdryan (Nov 25, 2013)

I've tried the human shampoos, most of them caused Miss to scratch too. Except for Baby shampoo but I find that hard to rinse out. 

I dilute the Dawn and use an empty Gatorade bottle to squeeze out what I need on her. Works awesome.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought people shampoos were not good for dogs. The Ph is different. Is that a bunch of hooey? I do use dawn, watered down half the time. A famous breeder and dog handler told me that is what he uses. I do have some really good tearless dog shampoos I use on their heads. But especially the ears, dawn works best. I also use a dog conditioner that is a leave-in.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The breeder of my dogs uses Pantene for curly hair shampoo and conditioner for humans. She's also a groomer. Poodle hair is more like human hair than dogs with an undercoat.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> The breeder of my dogs uses Pantene for curly hair shampoo and conditioner for humans. She's also a groomer. Poodle hair is more like human hair than dogs with an undercoat.


I use Pantene too. Studies have been done that revealed that dog shampoos vary widely in their ph level, and that many human shampoos are closer to the ideal ph for dogs than dog shampoo. So having learned that, I just go with a nice soothing conditioning shampoo, diluted in an empty bottle as many have posted above, and rinse like crazy to make sure it's all rinsed out after. Also, I always have a cloth handy to keep water out of their eyes, they hate that  Just like my kids did when they were little!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I use a dog shampoo for sensitive skin, but I always finish up with my Pureology Conditioner. It makes them feel like velvet. I don't want a stiff coat.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This entry on the Ph of pet and human shampoos by Barbara Bird, Certified Master Groomer, in her BBird's GroomBlog might be of interest. I love reading her stuff! :bathbaby:
BBird's GroomBlog: The pH of Pet & Human Shampooson the Ph of pet


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

Great article. I've been wondering what to get. So many different options. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I happened to see this thread and had to ask my groomer, who is a pro in every way. She is from Scotland, interned in Europe for several years and also groomed dogs at Westminster. I am lucky to be able to have her for Sunny and she groomed my Jake, too.

Here is what she said about Dawn:" Back in the old days dawn was used to break down the grease and oil in dogs coats particularly the ears i have never known it to kill fleas I would not use it as a shampoo better to buy a properly ph balanced dog shampoo and always use a conditioner."

So, sure it would help with birds covered in oil, or other birds with similar issues and probably would not hurt if the dog was particularly dirty or oily but I could not believe any groomer would "routinely" use dish detergent to groom their poodles! At least a professional groomer would not."


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

liljaker said:


> I happened to see this thread and had to ask my groomer, who is a pro in every way. She is from Scotland, interned in Europe for several years and also groomed dogs at Westminster. I am lucky to be able to have her for Sunny and she groomed my Jake, too.
> 
> Here is what she said about Dawn:" Back in the old days dawn was used to break down the grease and oil in dogs coats particularly the ears i have never known it to kill fleas I would not use it as a shampoo better to buy a properly ph balanced dog shampoo and always use a conditioner."
> 
> So, sure it would help with birds covered in oil, or other birds with similar issues and probably would not hurt if the dog was particularly dirty or oily but I could not believe any groomer would "routinely" use dish detergent to groom their poodles! At least a professional groomer would not."


I do, and Quincy's handler and her Mom (who is a breeder, groomer, handler and judge) do. And two salons I worked in in Toronto did and so did I when I opened my own salon. I do not use Dawn, but Palmolive. And Quincy's coat has always been remarkable and so is Journey's.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Arreau -- to each their own. I was only responding to questions about professional groomers choices for this thread. I suppose if push came to shove I could use Palmolive for my hair too, not saying I would though. Glad it works for you; I'd have real problems if I knew Sunny was being bathed in dish soap. 

I think it's "could you use it" and "would it hurt the coat" vs. "should you use it".


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I do, and Quincy's handler and her Mom (who is a breeder, groomer, handler and judge) do. And two salons I worked in in Toronto did and so did I when I opened my own salon. I do not use Dawn, but Palmolive. And Quincy's coat has always been remarkable and so is Journey's.


I've been a groomer too, and we always used diluted Dawn for greasy dogs (like yorkies and cockers) or ears too. It's gentle and effective, why not. Now I like a conditioning shampoo for their skin, but there's nothing wrong with Dawn. Actually I use it with peroxide to clean my rugs and bathtub  environmentally friendly and very effective!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Indiana said:


> I've been a groomer too, and we always used diluted Dawn for greasy dogs (like yorkies and cockers) or ears too. It's gentle and effective, why not. Now I like a conditioning shampoo for their skin, but there's nothing wrong with Dawn. Actually I use it with peroxide to clean my rugs and bathtub  environmentally friendly and very effective!


Not to be rude but I don't see where Dawn would be environmentally friendly at all. It is thrifty to use it to make cleaner yes, but anything made with petroleum based ingredients is not good for the environment. Dawn is also owned by Proctor & Gamble, a company that tests on animals.


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

P & G are well known for testing all their products on animals. shame on them!
Dawn contains Triclosan.The Fda is doing further studies, Animal studies have shown that triclosan alters hormone regulation. However, data showing effects in animals don’t always predict effects in humans. Other studies in bacteria have raised the possibility that triclosan contributes to making bacteria resistant to antibiotics. Will be interesting to hear what is the findings.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamie Hein said:


> Not to be rude but I don't see where Dawn would be environmentally friendly at all. It is thrifty to use it to make cleaner yes, but anything made with petroleum based ingredients is not good for the environment. Dawn is also owned by Proctor & Gamble, a company that tests on animals.


Just wondering, what do you use to clean carpets with? I feel Dawn is better than "Resolve", ammonia-based or commercial carpet cleaners or Vim, Ajax or Comet in the bathroom. I dilute it, using a few drops in a bucket of very hot water and some vinegar and it works great. I also use Dawn to wash dishes and floors, which I feel is a heck of a lot healthier for the environment than dishwasher bleach-based detergents (and all that water flushed down the drain!!). I won't touch cleaners and shampoos made from lard, being a vegetarian, so I'd be interested in knowing what you use? I have bought that veggie wash formula before, can't remember the name just now..what on earth is the name, it escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I use Seventh Generation, Sun & Earth, Method, Ecos brand cleaners mostly. I like these cleaners because they are vegan, don't test on animals, and do not contain harsh ingredients. I don't use bleach based cleaners. Right now we have wood floors but when we lived in an apartment with carpet all over we used Nature's Miracle carpet cleaner or steam cleaners when needed. * Also those cleaners are made with plant based ingredients rather than non-renewable resources, making them more eco-friendly. I was an environmental science major in college, in addition to health science. I know my stuff, with this at least  Edited to add this link, I think you may like it since you are vegetarian and wish for products w/o lard:

http://www.peta.org/living/humane-home/buy/

not that I am a big peta fan but this page is set up nicely.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I also use Method sometimes also. But what dog shampoo do you use that's organic? I use rosemary and lavender organic shampoo for myself, but it just does not work on poodles.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't use organic dog shampoo, just "natural". The salon I work at uses Espree. I haven't had any issue with that shampoo. They have de-greasing ones, gentle, moisturizing ect. My personal favorites are the tea tree and aloe- works well for dogs with itchy flaky skin and the silky show shampoo. I've also used Tropiclean and liked that as well. I have seen organic dog shampoos, but I haven't tried them because I don't buy shampoo, I use what the salon provides. If I were to buy my own I probably would buy Dr. Harveys, Earth Bath, or John Master's Organics.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Isle of dogs hands down. I have their evening primrose oil line as well as the stand up line and both are fantastic. They smell like heaven, and the condition of my girls coat is outstanding. They are paraben free as well, which is important to me in my own personal products, as well as my dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

brownlikewoah said:


> Isle of dogs hands down. I have their evening primrose oil line as well as the stand up line and both are fantastic. They smell like heaven, and the condition of my girls coat is outstanding. They are paraben free as well, which is important to me in my own personal products, as well as my dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can you find those lines in stores? I've been wanting to try them or at least smell them but can't find it.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

No they do not have them in stores. Often there are retailers at the dog shows, or you could probably search their website for groomers in the area who carry the line. The smells of the shampoos are fantastic though, and really stay in the coat. If I wash my dogs in it, take them to the beach a week later, then rinse them off, they smell like they originally a week earlier. The shampoo is not harsh and will not strip the coat, yet adds amazing texture and shine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The groom shop I worked at, owned by a master groomer, used Dawn on animals with fleas and oily or greasy problems. My daughter has worked for 3 groom shops and all three used diluted Dawn for the "first" bath and then the dog was washed again with a dog shampoo. I have used it on many litters of kittens to kill the fleas and it works GREAT!

We had an "all natural" flea shampoo at our shop that was orange, can't remember the name. That stuff made my skin raw, cracked and bleeding. It was the harshest shampoo I had ever used.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Really almost any shampoo will kill fleas through suffocation. I use puppy tearless shampoo on faces when doing a flea bath since flea shampoo, even natural stuff will irritate the eyes. You just leave it on for 7 minutes or so. I like Pure O Flea, doesn't dry my hands even if I use it full strength.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been happy with mane and tail shampoo and conditioner if you have a damaged coat, these products are awesome. 

I also like coat handler shampoos and conditioner for normal coats. I dilute the Conditioner in a spray bottle and use as leave in.

And then I use magic touch #3 by crowin royalle for brushing.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

One of my favorite shampoos for dogs, especially those with itchy skin or allergies is the C-Derm line. Jake had terrible allergies and I ordered this for him and would bring it with me. Instead of smelling bad, or having a medicinal smell or not leaving the coat beautiful, it was just the opposite and my groomer loved it!!! I do know she uses White on White on Sunny, which accounts for him looking so bright when he first gets groomed. I have a Buddy shampoo I use for in between.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

brownlikewoah said:


> No they do not have them in stores. Often there are retailers at the dog shows, or you could probably search their website for groomers in the area who carry the line. The smells of the shampoos are fantastic though, and really stay in the coat. If I wash my dogs in it, take them to the beach a week later, then rinse them off, they smell like they originally a week earlier. The shampoo is not harsh and will not strip the coat, yet adds amazing texture and shine.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can find Isle of Dogs in a few dog boutique stores. One near me sells the line. They do have a groomer in-house, maybe that is why they carry it?

Another one to look into if you have a dog with skin issues is Eqyss. It was recommended to me by a cat border/groomer/rescuer as being the best she's ever seen for dealing with skin problems. I've just started using it for Kohl - he has a lot of dander. It seems to work well. I'm withholding judgement until I've used it a few more times.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been using No more tears on Mona. Is that ok?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I use Tomlyn Nova Pearls Senstive Skin Formula shampoo and Tomlyn Nova Pearls Moisturizing Cream Rinse. I've used it on my Standards for over 20 years and now on my brown Mini Poodle Rembrandt. I love the Nova Pearls brand.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

In my shop 99% of my shampoos are soap free: Tropiclean, Show Season, Best Shot, Espree and Earthbath. I also have Chris Christensen shampoos and my go to conditioner is Les Pooche. I check ingredients before I buy, use Barbara Bird's book to see what every ingredient is/does and have totally tossed free samples after reading about the ingredients. Personally, I am not the first to try new things, and do not follow the crowd on shampoos. Ice on Ice is my go to leave-in conditioner. 

As for Dawn killing fleas, how it does that is you put it on with very little water, do not wet dog first, and let it sit for 10-15 minutes so actually, any shampoo used the same way would do the same thing.

When one of my cocker spaniels was with a handler, he bathed him weekly in Joy dish soap (what I used long ago when I was just a "pet owner" and not a "dog person" and Jesse's coat looked gorgeous!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Dawn ... who'd a thunk  
I use Isle of Dogs and Chris Christensen and Coat Handler. I like to switch it up.
I may try Dawn with the Yorkie ... He has a fairly dry coat and needs to be brushed dailey


----------

